# second treatment waiting list in cardiff!



## Caca2012 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi guys

My partner and i are waiting second treatment in uhw cardiff. When we were put on the list we were told it was 9 months. 
I rang this morning to see where we are on the list they said the list was now 12 months waiting!
Is anyone else waiting second treatment? if so how long you been waiting?

Thanks Carly


----------



## mrsvdb (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Carly

I am also waiting on round 2 we just had our treatment planning appointment through for Feb which makes it 14 months since last treatment planning apointment and 12 months since the actual treatment.

It's been a tough 14 months and am hoping 2013 will be our year.

Wish I had better news for you but IVF Wales are in waiting list chaos.

Good Luck anyway.


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

Ladies the waiting is the hardest part. But pray that wen its ur turn u get that bfp. I waited 23 months first go 14 months for second go. But got my lo n worth the wait. Hope n wish u every sucess xxx


----------



## mrsvdb (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Ladies

Just thought id let you know that a treatment planning appointment had come through for 7th Feb so 12 moths after my failed first round, am not sure when treatment will start, will keep you posted. 

Best wishes to you all, hoping 2013 will be a good year!!!


----------

